# VDSL Modem / Router for AirTel VFibre



## vidhubhushan (Apr 20, 2017)

today someone came to my home asking me to get a VFibre connection. i have an ADSL connection from them. was told they will supply a HIGH SPEED BETTER modem for INR1000 (200/month for 5 months). this may be a huawei / beetel one. browsed and found that this may be restricted / not very good. so looking for some cost effective better alternatives. 
thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 21, 2017)

What's the bandwidth of VFibre in your area?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 24, 2017)

as per them its from 8Mbps to 40Mbps depending upon plan.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 24, 2017)

vidhubhushan said:


> as per them its from 8Mbps to 40Mbps depending upon plan.



What's the real bandwidth as per your usage? And what's the price of the monthly plan?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 24, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What's the real bandwidth as per your usage? And what's the price of the monthly plan?



i have not yet changed (upgraded in their language) as from what i have gathered its not yet properly available but they are taking orders for new connection and trying to get ADSL customers to change to it.
the leaflet given shows the following plans - 
749 - 10GB, up to 8Mbps
849 - 20GB, up to 16

up to 40 plans
999 - 30gb
1199 - 50
1399 - 75
1599 - 100
1999 - 160
2599 - 250
3499 - 400

it appears Jio is also going to launch broadband somewhere in near future so its a race for them to get customers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2017)

Get the modem for Airtel,there is nothing much one can get from tweaking settings for a modem(ADSL or VDSL). VDSL uses the same copper wire in telephone lines as ADSL,just more efficiently & hence providing faster speeds.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 30, 2017)

ok. thanks buddy. many airtel guys are telling people that it will be changed to ofc (v-Fiber) and that is why it will provide better speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 30, 2017)

ofc is definitely better but also more costly.With their current business model I doubt they can match the spending spree of reliance which has a lot more money to spare.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 1, 2017)

there are rumors going on that jio broadband might be launched in 2-3 months using ofc. that may be the reason for them to push their v-fiber. lucknow officially is not in the list but in upcoming places but they have converted lot many existing customers and some of them say they are satisfied though almost all of them use it in some sort of shop not engaged in any IT activity.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2017)

Without decent FUPs,there isn't much point in getting VDSL/Fiber.Recent underground telephone lines are as good as underground OFC as far as reliability is concerned.


----------



## billubakra (May 1, 2017)

vidhubhushan said:


> there are rumors going on that jio broadband might be launched in 2-3 months using ofc. that may be the reason for them to push their v-fiber. lucknow officially is not in the list but in upcoming places but they have converted lot many existing customers and some of them say they are satisfied though almost all of them use it in some sort of shop not engaged in any IT activity.



What's ofc dear? Jio dth has launched on testing purposes in few cities of Punjab. Also they are installing new lines for their broadband here.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What's ofc dear? Jio dth has launched on testing purposes in few cities of Punjab. Also they are installing new lines for their broadband here.



its *Optic Fiber Cable* buddy


----------



## billubakra (May 2, 2017)

vidhubhushan said:


> its *Optic Fiber Cable* buddy


Thanks


----------



## ico (May 3, 2017)

lol, I just don't know why Airtel has come up with such a fancy name "V-fiber" for VDSL. Nothing will change, it just works over your existing telephone line. Just that it is capable of supporting higher speeds than ADSL.

40 mbps is possible if you are close to the exchange. In other countries even 100 mbps is being supplied over telephone wire VDSL.

But one important thing, the sync in VDSL takes quite a bit of time vs. ADSL. If they are not offering you any FUP data upgrade or are charging you money for the VDSL router, just stick to what you have.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2017)

@ico
Do we need special modems for 40 mbps speed or the normal tp link one's are fine? Almost all tp link one's support either 150 mbps or 300 mbps.
Jio broadband guys said that we need to purchase their cisco modems to get 40 mbps speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 3, 2017)

That depends on connection type,those 150/300mbps speeds are wifi network speeds.e.g.most commonly found home modems/routers are ADSL/lan wire not VDSL or coaxial cable(those used by hathway,asianet etc). ACT broadband 50mbps uses optical fiber but the wire coming into the home is a lan wire so any router will do but Hathway 50mbps uses coaxial cable so you have to use their cable modem but you can add your own wifi router for better/smoother wifi performance.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> That depends on connection type,those 150/300mbps speeds are wifi network speeds.e.g.most commonly found home modems/routers are ADSL/lan wire not VDSL or coaxial cable(those used by hathway,asianet etc). ACT broadband 50mbps uses optical fiber but the wire coming into the home is a lan wire so any router will do but Hathway 50mbps uses coaxial cable so you have to use their cable modem but you can add your own wifi router for better/smoother wifi performance.


Thanks. Idk the type of wiring to be used by Jio. They just said that it is Optical Fiber. Should we deposit security amount for the Cisco modem if tplink one cannot be used?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2017)

Yes,as far as I know cisco doesn't make the usual home user modem/router so if Jio is insisting on it,then connection wire may not be the usual lan wire type.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @ico
> Do we need special modems for 40 mbps speed or the normal tp link one's are fine? Almost all tp link one's support either 150 mbps or 300 mbps.
> Jio broadband guys said that we need to purchase their cisco modems to get 40 mbps speed.



You do need a VDSL modem that supports 150mbps-300mbps speed. I am on V-fiber in Bangalore, they first gave me a Binatone 910W, had issues, it was then replaced by Huawei, it has been steady since then. I am currently getting 40mbps download and 5-6 mbps upload which is quite decent for my usage, as I dont have any other FTTH service providers in my area. Also, the underground wiring of Airtel helps with reliability.  

For new connections, the modem cost can be offset by paying 3 months rental, existing customers will have to pay Rs.1000 for the modem, split into instalments of Rs.200 across 5 months.



ico said:


> lol, I just don't know why Airtel has come up with such a fancy name "V-fiber" for VDSL. Nothing will change, it just works over your existing telephone line. Just that it is capable of supporting higher speeds than ADSL.
> 
> 40 mbps is possible if you are close to the exchange. In other countries even 100 mbps is being supplied over telephone wire VDSL.
> 
> *But one important thing, the sync in VDSL takes quite a bit of time vs. ADSL.* If they are not offering you any FUP data upgrade or are charging you money for the VDSL router, just stick to what you have.



Can you please explain what this means and how does it impact the internet experience?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2017)

Syncing occurs in any telephone line based broadband after modem is turned on(think of it as coming up of network provider signal in mobile after being turned on or restarted).In case of ADSL it takes around 1-1.5 min after turning on the modem for connection to become usable for net.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Syncing occurs in any telephone line based broadband after modem is turned on(think of it as coming up of network provider signal in mobile after being turned on or restarted).In case of ADSL it takes around 1-1.5 min after turning on the modem for connection to become usable for net.


Even if that is true, I dont see that as an issue at all, once the link is up, it makes no difference. Honestly,  infact I feel  VDSL is faster than DSL in my experience.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2017)

VDSL is indeed faster than ADSL.I don't know about syncing times of VDSL but usually syncing at high speeds means if there is a problem in line quality,connection will also break/disrupted quickly & will take more time to come back after a re-sync.If line quality is good then there should not be any issues once sync is established.


----------



## jasku (May 4, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> VDSL is indeed faster than ADSL.I don't know about syncing times of VDSL but usually syncing at high speeds means if there is a problem in line quality,connection will also break/disrupted quickly & will take more time to come back after a re-sync.If line quality is good then there should not be any issues once sync is established.


Yes, my first hand experience corroborates your understanding.


----------



## ico (May 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> @ico
> Do we need special modems for 40 mbps speed or the normal tp link one's are fine? Almost all tp link one's support either 150 mbps or 300 mbps.
> Jio broadband guys said that we need to purchase their cisco modems to get 40 mbps speed.


Verify the technology your ISP is using. ADSL, VDSL or cable. Then buy a device accordingly.



jasku said:


> Can you please explain what this means and how does it impact the internet experience?


 I'm talking about the very first sync after which the DSL light becomes stable. VDSL takes a bit of time.

But yes, after the link is established I don't face disconnections. Very rarely if any.



jasku said:


> Even if that is true, I dont see that as an issue at all, once the link is up, it makes no difference.



yes, you are right.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 28, 2017)

UPDATE:
Last month, they changed my ADSL connection to VDSL by supplying a Binatone DT920W. The plan is INR699 (30GB FUP). I am using a INR100 (20GB) topup as well. All Calls are free and they have added 500GB data for free. Speed is up to 16Mbps and I have downloaded a file of 8.4GB using IDM with speed up to 2MBPS.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 28, 2017)

vidhubhushan said:


> UPDATE:
> Last month, they changed my ADSL connection to VDSL by supplying a Binatone DT920W. The plan is INR699 (30GB FUP). I am using a INR100 (20GB) topup as well. All Calls are free and they have added 500GB data for free. Speed is up to 16Mbps and I have downloaded a file of 8.4GB using IDM with speed up to 2MBPS.


Same is the case in my area. I got a Binatone modem too. The model number is different. How much did they charge for that modem? That 500gb data is for 6 months.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Same is the case in my area. I got a Binatone modem too. The model number is different. How much did they charge for that modem? That 500gb data is for 6 months.


they did not ask for any money then. next bill also did not had any such charge. waiting for this month to end, only then can confirm.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Nov 13, 2017)

They called me a dozen times for upgrading from current 8mbps to 16mbps by paying 500 Rs for fiber modem. 
Only for 3 months the limit of 45GB will be raised to 100GB. They don't agree to permanent revision of FUP limit.
Also calls will be free, no need of topup for that.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 13, 2017)

vivek.virgo said:


> They called me a dozen times for upgrading from current 8mbps to 16mbps by paying 500 Rs for fiber modem.
> Only for 3 months the limit of 45GB will be raised to 100GB. They don't agree to permanent revision of FUP limit.
> Also calls will be free, no need of topup for that.


Upgrade only if your friends are getting 16 mbps speed in your area. I hardly get around 10 mbps in my area. Also note that once you switch to Vfibre your current ADSL modem would be useless.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 13, 2017)

Then don't upgrade.If you are going to get a crappy vdsl modem without any permanent benefits in terms of FUP then why upgrade unless you really need 16mbps.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then don't upgrade.If you are going to get a crappy vdsl modem without any permanent benefits in terms of FUP then why upgrade unless you really need 16mbps.


A user cannot switch back to ADSL before 6 months.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 13, 2017)

Then one more reason not to switch to VDSL unless one really needs the higher speeds.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 14, 2017)

i am getting good speed mostly and when downloading any file using IDM, the speed goes up to 2MBps. yesterday evening I updated MIUI on my Redmi 4A (1.4GB download) using WiFi. when it started, it was under 100Kbps and even before i realized it shifted gears and by the time i came back after dinner and checked i found out that some 1.3GB has been downloaded and the speed is some 2.08MBps.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 14, 2017)

vidhubhushan said:


> i am getting good speed mostly and when downloading any file using IDM, the speed goes up to 2MBps. yesterday evening I updated MIUI on my Redmi 4A (1.4GB download) using WiFi. when it started, it was under 100Kbps and even before i realized it shifted gears and by the time i came back after dinner and checked i found out that some 1.3GB has been downloaded and the speed is some 2.08MBps.


In my area no one is getting more than 10mbps. All SHITtel say is that the speed will fluctuate no matter what.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 14, 2017)

billubakra said:


> In my area no one is getting more than 10mbps. All SHITtel say is that the speed will fluctuate no matter what.


Speed fluctuates on different sites and work like normal downloads, dm downloads and torrents still I have seen speed up to 16mbps. Maybe it's good in my area


----------



## baccilus (Jun 22, 2018)

Can someone post the required settings for the Airtel V-fiber to work. I have a modem-router which is supposed to support VDSL connections but I have never been able to get it to work (TP-Link W8968). In the Manual it says:

"LAN4/WAN, LAN3, LAN2, LAN1: Through these ports, you can connect the modem router to
your PC or the other Ethernet network devices. Enable EWAN function and you will be able to
connect to Cable/FTTH/VDSL/ADSL device."

Airtel has some weird settings because of which quick setup never works. Googling hasn't been of any help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

^^It depends on the airtel modem settings which it seems are locked by airtel technician.If you can access airtel modem settings by entering the required username/password only then it can be done.Else you need to ask airtel technician to setup your airtel vdsl modem in bridge mode & then connect it to your W8968 in router only mode.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

Won't work. I ordered a w8968 last year and after 2 months my connection was switched to vdsl. Afaik you won't be able to use that modem because they want to sell their crappy modem.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

Maybe this can give you some clues
Issues with modem 777VR1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

^^It is still possible to use it as router if airtel modem is setup in bridge mode by technician(which he didn't in your case I think).


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^It is still possible to use it as router if airtel modem is setup in bridge mode by technician(which he didn't in your case I think).


Like I mentioned they won't do shit as they have to sell their crappy modem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

Well using modem in bridge mode also sells their crappy modem,it just allow you to use your router along with their modem.It is not like you are asking them to make your W8968 work directly with their VDSL thus replacing their modem.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Well using modem in bridge mode also sells their crappy modem,it just allow you to use your router along with their modem.It is not like you are asking them to make your W8968 work directly with their VDSL thus replacing their modem.


I asked them about the same when you told me about it last year but their answer was no company policy and shit.


----------



## chetansha (Jun 22, 2018)

Need info on how to setup v777 in bridge mode. Will visit this thread again.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Need info on how to setup v777 in bridge mode. Will visit this thread again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Easy to do if only username & password to access airtel modem is known.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

billubakra said:


> I asked them about the same when you told me about it last year but their answer was no company policy and shit.


My guess is that either they don't want users to download torrents(maybe they have disabled UPnP in their modem without which one cannot use torrents unless port forwarding is setup in modem settings) or they think that by setting modem in bridge mode they will also have to respond to queries about various routers which will be used by various people.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> My guess is that either they don't want users to download torrents(maybe they have disabled UPnP in their modem without which one cannot use torrents unless port forwarding is setup in modem settings) or they think that by setting modem in bridge mode they will also have to respond to queries about various routers which will be used by various people.


Idk bro. Hope jio comes soon here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

Can you use torrents in airtel v-fibre?


----------



## chetansha (Jun 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can you use torrents in airtel v-fibre?


Yes

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Can you use torrents in airtel v-fibre?


Yes.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2018)

At least they left UPnP enabled in their modem.Don't know why they can't also allow bridge mode setup by including some condition that they won't respond to any technical issue regarding router.


----------

